# got a new buck ... tell me your opinion please ...



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

I got a new buck ! I needed a pygmy buck really badly for breeding season ... I looked and couldn't find one anywhere near me ! So finally I found this one, but wasn't sure if he was full blood pygmy. The ppl SWORE he IS full blood pygmy, but me and Stacey looked at his pics and think he has some nigerian in him for sure. 
Then I went and picked him up and even upon my arrival I thought he looked like he has a nigerian body ... unless he's a really lean pygmy !! He does need some weight on him, but still !

So please give me your opinions on him ... what do you think of his breed/weight/coloring/etc. ??

His pictures are here ; http://lilpygmygoats.tripod.com/id37.html


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I think he looks part Nigi. He looks a little taller then I would expect a full Pygmy to look. The Pygmy bucks I have seen (in pics, I don't think I've ever seen a pure Pygmy buck in person), look wider then your buck. But, I think he's really handsome! Is this a "deal breaker" for you?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I too think he has some nigi in him but he is gorgeous nonetheless! I had a pygmy buck that looked similar to him about 2 years ago.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

is he goliath?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I to agree, that he is a pygmy/nigerian X - but he is absolutely stunning! He will give you some gorgeous babies.

I didn't know that you all breed English Mastiffs also!! We had a Douge de Bordeaux that passed at 2 years old in Jan 2007 and I got two litter mate Brazillian / English / pyrenese X girls. I will ALWAYS own a mastiff!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

SDK said:


> is he goliath?


yes her other buck is Presto my baby from Sweet Pea


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

I have looked over all of the pictures. It took my untrained eye awhile, but I can say with the highest amount of confidence, I do beleive that is a goat. I must stress I don't know much about the subject yet, but yes, definately a goat. :shrug: :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: :hi5: :ROFL: :hi5: 

Now THAT was funny RKALGREN!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

BEST laugh all morning! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

hehehehe :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: shoot, that was funny . . .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Julie, seeing the pics now....Did they shave him? He does have the pygmy pattern as well as head, but he doesn't have the martingale that adult pygmy bucks get as they mature...and he doesn't have the heavy stout legs, he is a wide boy, but has the length a dairy goat would have....no doubt he'll give you some gorgeous kids, even with your pygmy does, you will still have pygmy looking kids as your does are stout and wide. :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

rkalgren................... :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm..maybe pygmy x oberhasli or alpine? In the pics he looks large.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

rkalgren :hi5: good job! we are promoting you to detective!

So what exactly is what liz called a martingale? To me he looks like a heavier dairy type buck. maybe its all that hair.


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

WOO-HOO I always wanted to be a detective instead of just a smart alec (being politicaly correct here). :angel2: 
Bob


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

actually Liz I was thinking he looked like a light buckskin :shrug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I think he is gorgeous . . . can't wait to see his kids . . . as for what he is and what he may be . . .I have an idea but I I'll leave that to the experts.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You're right Stacey, his color is comparable to a buckskin, but with the carmels the dark facial mask as well as the "leggings" and dorsal stripe are in line with a pygmy....they even have the dark "line" on their under bellies sometimes.

The "martingale" in question is a cape of longish hair over the shoulders and down the front legs, from the front it looks to make the buck look like he has a mane around him.
Heres a pic of Hank....showing his martingale


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I was thinking he looked kind of chamoisee, lighter chammy. He's definitely got some Nigi in him, but he is gorgeous! 



> I have looked over all of the pictures. It took my untrained eye awhile, but I can say with the highest amount of confidence, I do beleive that is a goat. I must stress I don't know much about the subject yet, but yes, definately a goat.


That had to be the funniest thing I've seen all day!!! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

He doesn't look like the typical "beer keg on legs"

He actually reminds me a lot of my nigi buck:









Maybe a little heavier.

Liz you buck is adorable.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Bob, you are too funny!!!


----------

